# high kh low ph



## WCMS (Aug 6, 2010)

ok i have a high kh and a lower ph. kh bout 170ppm, but ph is under 7.0, i thought if you had a high kh you would have a high ph to. i use seachem acid and alkaline to adjust them. i need to get the ph up, but i dont want to add the alkaline buffer if it will make the kh rise. will a high kh hurt my fish. i have south american cichlids and a pleco. thanks for the help.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Closing thread. Duplicate to thread in General Freshwater. See "kh and ph" to post replies.


----------

